# Cable Television & Stereo



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

hello all

i am wanting to connect cable television, i have the satelite box so i think i just need the card - does anyone know where i get this from and what the costs are? i'm living in maadi

i also looking to purchase a stereo system that plays from ipod/mp3 and cd player - does anyone have any recommendations for a store

many thanks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Radioshack?
Not done this before but this shop has most everything, right?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Oribit has an office in Maadi, you have to go there and sign a contract to get your card.
Not sure where in Maadi but someone should be able to tell you, it's been too many years since I was there. Orbit and Showtime are now together.


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks - i'll give it a go on the weekend


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

cheers, there is one in new maadi so will go and check it out. thanks


----------

